
AngularJS 2.0 Details Emerge - numo16
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/10/angular-2-atscript
======
honksillet
So is there any chance the Angular 2 community can rally behind one MEAN stack
instead of 50 MEAN stacks? Please

